# club car that wont start



## xdragonox (Nov 4, 2015)

*club car that wont start (golf cart)*

My mother in law has a golf cart that wont start. shes had her grandson working on it with no luck. hes flushed the gas tank, changed the fuel filter, and changed the solenoid. 

not sure whats wrong can someone help. 


sorry the picture is so big. don't know how to resize it. that is a pic off the engine


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

We have to start somewhere, When you try to start it does the engine rotate or do you just get a click, if you just get a click then the battery is not strong enough(needs charged or replaced) or you might have a dirty contact, clean all the connections first before messing with the battery, if the engine rotates, then put a small amount of gas in the spark plug hole to see if it will at least try to start. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Hollandrr (Dec 4, 2015)

Gas Club Car... where is solonoid located???


----------



## JAMES W (Dec 25, 2015)

Hello anyone here


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hollandrr said:


> Gas Club Car... where is solonoid located???


Follow the battery positive lead.


----------

